# 2007 Roubaix Elite Triple



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a 2009 Look and had 2010 Rival component's put on it and the bike is a great bike. I didn't think I needed my 2007 Roubaix anymore so I gave it to my son about a year ago. His back started giving him trouble so he just gave me the Roubaix back. I told him, lets play around with the fit a little and get this figured out. He said he didn't want too, so I have the bike back. I really feel bad about taking it back, but it sure is a nice bike.

I was looking for another bike, but I wanted a steel bike. I have a touring Jamis that has 631 steel and it gives me a great ride. It was a Coda Elite and I put drop bars on it, with bar end shifters. Velocity Fusion wheels a back rack and a handlebar bag. All I really need is a set of panniers and that bike would be set to go.

I really cant go touring with the Look. It's basically set up for sport riding and doe's the job well. I was wondering if any of you, did long distance credit card touring with the Roubaix.
I thought I could put a large saddle bag on it and maybe a medium size handlebar bag on it as well.

I got to thinking about selling the Look and the Roubaix and getting a Gunnard, but I think I would take a beating, so I'm kind of in a spot. Not a bad spot, but I thought I could cut back and end up with a pretty nice bike, for long distance and loaded touring. I was wondering what a Gunnard would cost set up for touring. I have read about them, but I haven't gotten any prices together yet.

Do any of you have any thought's, on what I'm kicking around.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I have an 04 Roubaix Comp, and I think I could credit card tour on it, with a large saddlebag such as my Carradice Barley. My frame is a 52 and that bag nearly brushes the rear tire, or I'd use a bigger bag. I ride 28mm Paselas (actual 26mm). 

The bike has some drawbacks for touring though. 1) Lack of fenders, 2) Front bags are detrimental to handling on some geometries; on others they don't hurt a bit. I think it might not work on the Roubaix. And 3) you can't clamp anything on a carbon seat post. Honestly, the Aurora might be a better choice.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I would think not the best platform for a credit card tour. I hate to say sell it as you're not going to get much, but a decent touring bike out there in Cromoly or Alum aren't too much either. Maybe keep the Roub for century rides, I ride mine on centuries and use my Tarmac Pro for daily riding.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I did decide to just keep what I have and just keep rotating them for different riding.
I put some pretty nice wheels on the Roubaix and they seem to pep it up a little. As you said it's a great bike for long distance.
The Jamis would be for loaded touring. I really don't see myself doing much of that. That was one of the reasons, I was trying to get myself down to one bike.
I think I'm going to set the Roubaix up for randonneuring. I think it would be a great bike for that.
The Look climbs the best and the Jamis will be for touring.
Thanks again for the replies and ride safe.


----------

